# Parting out bicycles  -  The reason why.....



## catfish (Feb 13, 2012)

I think this is enough proof that parting out is the way to go.....

http://www.ebay.com/csc/skibakk333/m.html?LH_Complete=1&_dmd=1&_ipg=50&_since=15&_sop=13&_rdc=1


----------



## Rust_Trader (Feb 13, 2012)

Was the stem on that tomahawk cut?


----------



## robertc (Feb 13, 2012)

WOW, thats $6304.68


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Feb 13, 2012)

*$$cha*chang*$$*

And who said the recession is bad.  Dang who has that kind of money to spend and where do I find them..lol....j/k...sorta


----------



## highship (Feb 13, 2012)

Wow $6,218.68... not bad.


----------



## npence (Feb 13, 2012)

I wonder what the bike would have sold for as a whole though. He made 5700 total on the parts and since the bike was a nice original I could see it going for around 5000. So really he might of made a little more by parting it out. I would like to see nice originals stay together part out the ones that aren't worth restoring or missing parts to make it a complete bike and not worth finding the parts for it. Just my 2 cents


----------



## npence (Feb 13, 2012)

Forgot to add the speedo in the total but still would of liked to see it together.


----------



## jwm (Feb 13, 2012)

You can't argue with dollars and cents, I guess. Still, it bothers me. I am in no way a purist when it comes to these old bikes. I don't get the 'patina' thing, for example- it's just rust and wear to my eye, and I prefer the look of a total restoration. Still, parting out an old beauty like that just just strikes me as mercenary. Money is not everything, and if you're in this game for the money then you're in the wrong game.

JWM


----------



## hzqw2l (Feb 13, 2012)

*Last resort or back to where it came from?*

Does anyone know if this was a complete original bicycle or one that was built over the years with parts the guy collected?

Did anyone see the bike for sale as a complete bike?

Not saying theres anything right or wrong either way, just curious if the bike was for sale before it was parted.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 13, 2012)

hzqw2l said:


> Does anyone know if this was a complete original bicycle or one that was built over the years with parts the guy collected?
> 
> Did anyone see the bike for sale as a complete bike?
> 
> Not saying theres anything right or wrong either way, just curious if the bike was for sale before it was parted.




The bicycle was not for sale assembled before being parted out, at least on ebay.

I have never seen an original Shelby made Hiawatha "Arrow" tricked out with fluted fenders and aluminum accoutrements...this was specific to Shelby and its badged lines as the supreme, flying cloud, etc...
Sure, you may see restored Hiawatha versions out there disputing my claim, but they are figments of motivated collector.
If anyone has an example to prove me wrong, please do so as I would rather know the truth than spread something that isn't.
The seller was honest in pics and description of the fluted fenders depicting fender holes flanking the ornament where a fender badge was removed which means this combo was not a factory release.

The prices are astonishing to me all things considered (unprecedented?) and was as much to do with clever timing/grouping and buyer's in the moment as with value.
In the end, this stuff is extremely hard to find and absolutely choice parts that appeal to a serious buyer with that kind of money to spend.

Chris


----------



## bobcycles (Feb 13, 2012)

*Parting words........*

I prefer not to part out nice original bikes.  Period.   In fact, do just the opposite at times.  I recently built up a Plane Jane Schwinn B-4 model into an equipped B-6 and listed it on ebay.  Hunting the parts was fun, finding matched paint, which I eventually did for this particular project.  Sure I might have made a LITTLE more money on the bike parting it...but these old bikes in original condition are getting scarcer by the day.  By seeking out a tank, a rear carrier and even an expander brake, I was able to build a deluxe bicycle from the core of the base model I purchased as a unit.  The result was a beautiful looking post war Deluxe Schwinn.   And it was sold COMPLETE.   Maybe at a slight loss even but as POTENTIAL survivor now that it had been elevated significantly quality wise.  
-------- I'm currently PARTING TOGETHER a post war Schwinn Hornet.  Sounds Mundane right?  But I have most of the NOS parts to piece this bike together....IE Build an NOS bike from all matching NOS parts.  And the hunt for these parts, tho difficult even almost impossible, (try finding Bright Red late 40s Hornet sheetmetal, not Marroon, RED!).   Would I make more $ selling this project off in the sum of its parts?  hell yes probably. Tho making profit is great in any hobby, higher ideals should be valued as well, as often one can afford to.    Sad thing about bike collecting these days is that all consuming greed has become a prime motivator in this hobby. and how one measures success.  Lame.   I recently saw a killer early Higgins bike parted out by one of Ebays most notorious 'part out' kings Todd of Illinois.  A great bike, at a reasonable price and for some reason it didn't sell, and rather than lower the price slightly and relist it....  he blew this really gorgeous unusual Higgins bike apart for the almighty dollar.   F the almighty dollar when the difference in profit is SO slight.   To roll the dice for THAT?  What did he do, sell 1/2 the bike?  then toss the rest in the scrap pile...or keep relisting?  what a waste!    In 10 years there won't be any good originals or even restored bikes left because every greedy son of a bitch who thinks they're a bike collector has dismantled and auctioned off the bits.
--------I restored a BA 107 Standard Autocycle about 10 years ago and it sold out to the midwest.  Knocked myself out to do a thorough and accurate resto on that bike hoping it would survive for decades or more.  Well it popped up, complete, on ebay, and the guy who won it, a friend of mine, also unfortunately has this 'greed bug' to milk every penny of profit out of everything parted this beautiful old bicycle out.  Sure you can do what ever you want with what you own, but I truly believe that some of this great old stuff should be sacred not messed with.  And no I'm not just citing this as an example because I restored it...any good quality restoration that holds up to scrutiny and represents the original article well should be respected.  The people who take the time to restored this stuff right, and you know who you are, deserve to have their efforts respected.  It is an art form, and a very labor intensive one.
--------I've parted out plenty of rough bikes, housepainted bikes, bikes that were half there or missing key parts in rusted rough shape.  There's a place for parts bikes for sure.  The good originals and the nice resto bikes need to maintain their values and people need to step up and pay what it takes to own the bicycles most people never get to see in their lifetime.  There's a list a mile long of people on ebay who are essentially "bike slayers".  Lazy opportunistic hacks who size every decent bicycle up for the sum of its parts and GREED!

Greed is why much of the world resents this country right now... and to see it permeate right down to the very core of the antiquities that made this nation so great in the mid 20th century is disheartening to say the least.


----------



## Fltwd57 (Feb 13, 2012)

Well said Bob... It seems greed wins out over preservation more often than not. I saw that Higgins too late and missed it.. Made me sick to see it re-listed the next day in pieces...


----------



## old hotrod (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks Bob...couldn't have said it better myself...really, I couldn't and I tried...and I keep doing my part, picking up the original bikes when they come along. Me and my eclectic mix-mash of bikes...The agony comes when I have to sell one off and agonize over its fate...selling a bike may be a rare event but it is always done with trepidation...


----------



## catfish (Feb 14, 2012)

Greens07 said:


> Was the stem on that tomahawk cut?




That was the bubble version. Though both are called "tomahawk".


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Feb 14, 2012)

*but yet you*



npence said:


> I wonder what the bike would have sold for as a whole though. He made 5700 total on the parts and since the bike was a nice original I could see it going for around 5000. So really he might of made a little more by parting it out. I would like to see nice originals stay together part out the ones that aren't worth restoring or missing parts to make it a complete bike and not worth finding the parts for it. Just my 2 cents




but yet you tried to buy parts?


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 14, 2012)

Its a shame that he was more in the hobby for money then pride.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 14, 2012)

You guys are getting too passionate, recycling an argument that is not applicable in this particular set of auctions.
After you fasten the screws and tighten the bolts on these parts, you have something that was not a factory original Hiawatha Arrow.
Again, look no further than the fender badge having been removed and a Hiawatha ornament installed.
Chris


----------



## hzqw2l (Feb 14, 2012)

*Agreed*



scrubbinrims said:


> You guys are getting too passionate, recycling an argument that is not applicable in this particular set of auctions.
> After you fasten the screws and tighten the bolts on these parts, you have something that was not a factory original Hiawatha Arrow.
> Again, look no further than the fender badge having been removed and a Hiawatha ornament installed.
> Chris




That's why I asked if it was an original or build.  

If someone starts with a frame and collects enough parts to complete a bike, it's NOT really an Original bike.  Just a build from original parts.


----------



## Aeropsycho (Feb 14, 2012)

*Thanks Bob!*

No better words said...


----------



## balboa732 (Feb 14, 2012)

The following listing must be considered a steal then. Kinda, depending on how you look at it.



http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110824763117+


----------



## Rust_Trader (Feb 14, 2012)

catfish said:


> That was the bubble version. Though both are called "tomahawk".




Yeah the bubble tomahawk, the stem Part look kind of short and pointy compared to the others I seen. Regardless brought good money


----------



## slick (Feb 14, 2012)

*Parting out bicycles - The reason why.....*

I am completely against parting out bikes with original paint. If it was a pieced together bike it doesn't matter too much I guess but I honestly believe the bike was original. The patina on the parts and the tank inserts matched quite well. As far as the badge on the fender goes, those holes are not for a badge, they are for standard straight fender braces. I have a set of fluted fenders that have the same straight braces. The headbadge holes would be under the Arrow ornament. Weird part is the rear fender didn't have any straight brace holes? As far as value goes, I would have paid $5000 for that bike and yes it is a shame he did not offer the bike for sale complete first. If he was worried about losing money on his investment, sometimes that happens and he should have just taken the hit and sold the bike complete if he was in this hobby for the right reasons. The prices of all bikes have dropped. Did you guys see the other Airflow that had fluted fenders and the whole bike was restored with a chrome chainguard a few weeks back? That bike was gorgeous and only went for $3560 and didn't even meet reserve. Here's the auction. http://www.ebay.com/itm/33066972252...22521&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## npence (Feb 14, 2012)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> but yet you tried to buy parts?




Why wouldn't I try and buy parts you where parting the bike out. It isn't like I asked you to part the bike out so. I could get a couple of parts off of it.  I would have been interested in the whole bike.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Feb 14, 2012)

*Fees*

He probably paid about $500 in fees to sell individually vs selling as a
Complete bike he would have paid $100 + PayPal. 

That's a downside of parting out a bike like this.


----------



## Wayne Z (Feb 14, 2012)

catfish said:


> I think this is enough proof that parting out is the way to go.....
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/csc/skibakk333/m.html?LH_Complete=1&_dmd=1&_ipg=50&_since=15&_sop=13&_rdc=1




Hey Catfish, I've been trying to contact you via e-mail for the last several days. The Email to cashpaid@verison.net is returned with a failure notice.


----------



## GenuineRides (Feb 14, 2012)

It's too bad it always comes down to money and greed, just call it bike prostitution...what ever happened to integrity, principles?

What car enthusiast would part out an all original '69 Z-28 Camaro with matching numbers DZhead 302 just to get more money?  Even the scrappers in that hobby know not to desecrate these classics.  This tells us a bit about some of the company this hobby keeps...

GenuineRides


----------



## OldRider (Feb 14, 2012)

AMEN GenuineRides! It doesn't always have to be about dollars and cents......


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 14, 2012)

*No, no, no...*



slick said:


> The patina on the parts and the tank inserts matched quite well. As far as the badge on the fender goes, those holes are not for a badge, they are for standard straight fender braces. I have a set of fluted fenders that have the same straight braces. The headbadge holes would be under the Arrow ornament. Weird part is the rear fender didn't have any straight brace holes?




I went back and looked at the fenders, in particular the front and the curved braces are original to the fender with original rivets and it makes no sense at all that the plugged holes are from straight braces removed, additionally as you noted, there are no straight brace holes in the rear and they would not be factory mismatched.

I would like to see the underside of your fluted fenders as I haven't seen straight braces on fluted fenders, as the flat top portion doesn't leave enough width clearance for balloon tires riveted so close together unless they had a lot of curves going on un the underside, following the morphology of the fluting. 

Which leaves the conclusion the plugged fender holes were from a badge (starting to disbelieve that myself) or from a twin light mount from a bicycle having a badge in the typical headtube location.  I have attached a pic of a rare Shelby that I own with this setup and the holes are exactly where these holes are...just past the first fender rivet.  
The fenders in question had a twin light set up at one time and not original to this "ensemble."





The patina of the tank, frame/fork match are indeed from the same Hiawatha Arrow, which also had big guards and airflow rack as you know, but there is no evidence of ALUMINUM counterparts and fluted fenders were ever a contracted piece for Gambles department store.

Also, fluted fenders/aluminum set up was associated with stainless steel inserts...cannot check the originality box on that criteria.

Did you look at the ornament closely?  Looks like a crude recast reproduction to me and is without the definition seen on an original (which I have).

This bicycle spread out over the garage floor is an all star lot of parts, but not in harmony, and it's fate certainly not a cause for sadness.

Chris


----------



## STUPIDILLO (Feb 14, 2012)

catfish said:


> I think this is enough proof that parting out is the way to go.....
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/csc/skibakk333/m.html?LH_Complete=1&_dmd=1&_ipg=50&_since=15&_sop=13&_rdc=1




Dang bike bucthering Nazi!


----------



## kz1000 (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't know what the big deal is, Seems like the biggest complaints are from the ones piecing together bikes for restorations, HOW are you going to find what you need/are looking for, (Mint original parts) if others don't strip decent bikes and supply the parts that you all buy right up with no problems. You are not going to get clean, original, rustfree, dentfree, parts off of abandoned bikes sitting out in the elements.


----------



## hzqw2l (Feb 14, 2012)

GenuineRides said:


> It's too bad it always comes down to money and greed, just call it bike prostitution...what ever happened to integrity, principles?
> 
> What car enthusiast would part out an all original '69 Z-28 Camaro with matching numbers DZhead 302 just to get more money?  Even the scrappers in that hobby know not to desecrate these classics.  This tells us a bit about some of the company this hobby keeps...
> 
> GenuineRides




There's little evidence that the bike in question was factory matched or assembled for that matter.  

Catfish started the thread with this as an example of why bikes get parted but I'm not convinced that is even the case here.

I agree that factory assembled unmolested survivor bikes should never be parted but in this case it seems more like a built-up example.

Has the seller listed the rim set or tires yet?  Who says these parts were ever assembled as a complete bike?  Based on the descriptions for his auctions he stated he was cleaning out the garage.  Maybe he collected these parts to do a restoration and never got around to doing it and decided to cash out.

In my opinion, these discussions are good for the hobby but never really change anything.  I took a nice complete 1930's Elgin Oriole to memory lane last fall and sold it to an Elgin guy.  I sold it complete and got what I wanted for it.  Within 1/2 hour of the sale it was in parts for the swap.  The guys buying the parts for their bikes weren't really too concerned that a complete Original was getting torn down.

Unfortunately that is the nature of the hobby.  That's also why some collectors assess the value of their bikes as a sum of the parts based on eBay closed auctions.

I'm not trying to justify parting a bike but I have sold complete bikes to others in this hobby for a discount just to see them parted for the extra vig on eBay or at a swap.


----------



## Wayne Z (Feb 14, 2012)

Wow, what he got for all those parts is incredible! I have a 1898 Columbia model 50 chainless. It is the last thing I own that i would sell.  But, if times got real hard for my family, and if I could double the value of the bike, I would hafta consider parting out my Model 50 chainless.   Just make the rest of the intact ones worth more, especialy with some parts on the market LOL. I would LOVE to buy a few original parts for mine right now. Spend me some money and help the economey too LOL.


----------



## GenuineRides (Feb 14, 2012)

I wasn't necessarily referring to the bike in question nor it's owner, but responding to the original comment about "bike busting".  If it was compliled from parts and it's eventually parted out, so what.  If it was an intact original that could be resurrected, leave it that way if at all possible, or even build it up better, don't prostitute it.  And if someone does part an original one out, I guess it's a free for all, but at least the buyers aren't the greedy disassemblers.  I don't really blame those buyers either because eventually someone will buy the parts...may as well be them...just DON'T entice the strippers to do this by PAYING outrageous prices for singular pieces!

I think many are just too lazy to do the work required to bring some POS bikes (Pieces Of Sh*t) back or even the marginal ones back to life, so they resort to parting.  I find rebuilding rather gratifying, even though the effort expended is well beyond any monetary value realized in the end.  Recently I tracked my time on a Phantom project and I spent 10 hours on the front and rear fenders alone.  They were junk and many would have tossed them, but I feel better keeping them alive, so do whatever you can to mend and bend, and "re-cycle".

GenuineRides


----------



## 1959firearrow (Feb 14, 2012)

Ok the original post was saying this is why the bike was parted $$$$$$$ money. Most bikes are worth more in peices than as a whole. We all know this, while yes it is a shame to see original bikes parted out it happens! Everybody gets all in a huff and over what? I don't have a problem with guys that regualry part out bikes that are marginal at best or in downright poor condition. If every bike stayed together where woould we get broken or missing parts for that bike that is otherwise near perfect? If you really think about it its good for the bike community in the fact that this stuff is selling and going to people that want it rather than sitting and collecting dust as a whole neglected bike that may eventually end up in the scrapper because no one would buy it whole. There is not a single person here that can  say they are not guilty of supporting this in one way shape or form. Where did that near mint set of tires come from?Or that really nice headlight? Everyone has at one point bought a part and those parts started out on a bike somewhere. When it comes to me, if it isn't at least presentable when cleaned up its parts unless its something stupidly rare and original to the point where it would be a shame to part it out because there really might not be another like it. Some might even call me greedy but so far parting out bikes has funded my bike habbit as I don't have much money to put into it otherwise.


----------



## catfish (Feb 15, 2012)

STUPIDILLO said:


> Dang bike bucthering Nazi!




Hey, don't be mad at me. It's not my bike, or auction. I just posted it.


----------



## Terry66 (Feb 15, 2012)

Does greed only apply to the seller or does is also apply to buyer? Easiest way to stop people from parting out bikes is to stop buying the parts from them. Let's face it, there are users on here who we know buy and part out bikes. I see no shortage of people who line up to buy the stuff.

Personally I would never part out a decent old bike, but that's just me. I can see why people part out bikes and I can see there is a market for it. I figure to each their own. If someone wants to make a buck, that's there business.


----------



## oldwhizzer (Feb 15, 2012)

*parting out bicycles*

I think its Ironic with all the name calling that none of you know if the bike was ever together or know the Owner. All the auctions were listed with no mention that they related in any way. Many different bidders could have bought that last part they needed to finish there project. Good luck getting full value for your airflow as seen in the last 2 auctions.Lot of Brave people when they are behind the keyboard. Ive Been going to Memorylane Swap for last 20 years stop by and talk to me... but I know you won't. Bob U Im calling bullpoop on your Post! I won't get into that here.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 15, 2012)

oldwhizzer, 

You are correct in that the seller of these parts never claimed the bicycle was together, but I strongly believe this ensemble was not together for what I have already stated....not brave talk, but from empirical/known information as well as bicycle forensics.
#1 there is a Hiawatha ornament in between two rivets in the front fender which clearly were not from fender braces....it has original curved fender riveted braces!
#2 this ornament is not original to its location as there was something in the place of those rivets, which I have amended to be a twin light setup...both the ornament and whatever was there (slight possibility it was a badge) could not have co-existed.
#3 If it were a badge, the ornament and connection to Hiawatha f/f/tank is over or if it was a fender light bracket, the connection to the Hiawatha f/f/tank is over being redundant.
Class dismissed... it was never together and if anybody has a picture of an original Hiawatha Arrow with fluted fenders and aluminum upgrades, by all means come to the party...

As to your question about horizontal fender badging for these models, I have attached an example, but as I mentioned in returning your pm, the Cadillac badge had two sets of horizontal rivet so it is ruled out (as is the vertical flying cloud and supreme), but not out of the realm of possibilities although I have a strong lean to the dual light setup which is a known factory model production...and it fits.






I realize there are a couple of discussions going on...real or not real...parting out or selling whole...the latter of which depends on the first which is why I got involved in the thread and I will meet you at MLC and talk anytime oldwhizzer.

Chris


----------



## catfish (Feb 15, 2012)

I guess this is a real issue with a lot of people.... Sorry I started the thread.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Feb 15, 2012)

I guess I don't see the issue here, this bike was clearly not an original bike, just a collection of parts, who cares if the guy parted it back out??  It put a lot of extremely rare and valuable single parts out there for those that needed them.  I bid on the chainguard and rack merely because of their rareness, I'd love to have either just hanging on my wall....


----------



## partsguy (Feb 15, 2012)

I part out junkers. Most bikes I've parted don't even run!

Last winter I got in a 1940 CWC Hawthorne. The bike was 100% complete minus the front fender light. It had a Firestone seat that I kept for myself (why? I have no clue, I liked it). I bought it just to part out and make some cash. Which what I needed at the time. The bike was painted three times in it's past (I can tell from dismantling it) and a user from RatRodBikes called it "The Grinch" because of it's color. I put down the dropstand and tried to get it going but no dice. After several tries, I finally got the transmission in the hub to catch and got it to move but the brakes were a lost cause; the whole hub needed rebuilt. I made an estimated $125-$150 on it. Bikes that old DO NOT LEAVE MY PARTS LOT UNTIL EVERY NUT AND BOLT IS SOLD!

In the end, the spring after I bought it, it was time to purge. Stuff was pulled out, gathered together, and ready to go for the next Saturday (that Saturday was Garage Sale Day!). Then, I see my neighbor down the street with an old bike on the top of his scrap pile in his truck. We were on our way to eat out that night and a deal was struck as soon as I got back. We got to talking, and I talked him down from a $100 asking price, down to about $20 plus the scrap that was ready to go. Old car parts, the '40 Hawthorne, and a '73 Huffy were among the bikes to go to the crusher. The bike I got in trade? My 1961 Monark Spartan. Best trade I've done in awhile. It goes further than that. Now, I get word of any bikes on board the truck. I haven't found anything since, but you never know.

I did not and still don't hear any criticism for parting out the hawthorne.


I also parted out a "frankenbike" 1933-1934 Rollfast. Even then, it wasn't part out all the way and it was spared. I bought it for dirt cheap and sold the wheels, seat, seat post, chainring, and the chain I think. I already more than tripled my money on it. The bike was spray painted metallic light blue with white pinstripes and had Woody Woodpecker decals were the headbadge was, on the fenders, and down tube. I can tell it was a Hot Rod about 30-35 years ago. But the cheap 70's fenders, fadded paint, and the rust all meant that nobody would buy it whole. Until and elderly man saw it and bought it for a project. Hewanted a ladies frame bike from back in the day, since they were easier on him. I gave him a bargain: $25 for the ole' blue heap. He also found a solid metal seat from another Hawthorne for it. It went to a good home, as did a 1964-65 Spaceliner that was also in the lot (fresh arrival, for his wife or for parts).

I will happily sell a parts bike whole, but very few people have stepped up to the plate and put their money where their mouth is. I have quit offering shipping on frames entirely, its not worth getting the box, cutting it down, packing the bike, getting a quote from FedEx, all to hear the guy say "I'll pass". I just wasted my time, gas, and put miles on my car for diddly-$hit. People think shipping is free...sorry buddy.


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 15, 2012)

well you could trade them to me . i saved my 38 airflow deluxe from someone who needed money badly. he was going to part out the entire bike and started with the badge.  i was glad to pay the extra for the original tank and have no regrets doing it. it would be a shame to see it parted out but, i can see if one is in a hard position that the cash is more important than saving the bike.  the 38 has fluted fenders and they are original to it. its a gambles bike.  the arrow is different on the fenders in design these are original to the bike but the ornament.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Feb 15, 2012)

I have a photo for you, Mark...


----------



## walter branche (Feb 15, 2012)

*parts are parts*

I part ,therefore I am--walter branche ,, why hasn't someone bought the airflow on ebay ,, ?? they could pay the buy it now and part it out and make 1,000.00 ..wpb


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 15, 2012)

Am I the only one who thinks that Shelby Airflows are absolutley hideous?


----------



## Boris (Feb 15, 2012)

bikewhorder said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that Shelby Airflows are absolutley hideous?




I was going to keep out of this, but since you mention it, I won't stand in anyone's way if they're on their way to buy one either.


----------



## ohdeebee (Feb 15, 2012)

bikewhorder said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that Shelby Airflows are absolutley hideous?




I agree. Not that I wouldn't mind finding one in a barn so I could bring it to market, but not even close to being on my top ten list. Kind of obnoxious looking to me.


----------



## partsguy (Feb 15, 2012)

It sounds like the Airflow is like the Edsel of the bike world, yes? Ugly then, odd now, yet valuable and rare.


----------



## slick (Feb 15, 2012)

*Parting out bicycles - The reason why.....*

Well i'd much rather have a few "ugly" Airflows than 1 of 50,000 cantilever frame schwinns!  Don't knock it till you ride one. They are much more comfortable than any Schwinn hands down. And how many Airflows are still out there?? Not very many. I guess it's like the Tucker, WAY ahead of it's time in styling. And hell yes i'd love to own one of those too.


----------



## partsguy (Feb 15, 2012)

slick said:


> Well i'd much rather have a few "ugly" Airflows than 1 of 50,000 cantilever frame schwinns!  Don't knock it till you ride one. They are much more comfortable than any Schwinn hands down. And how many Airflows are still out there?? Not very many. I guess it's like the Tucker, WAY ahead of it's time in styling. And hell yes i'd love to own one of those too.




No, Tucker was WAY ahead with technology and safety features, not looks.


Of course, the Airflow, Tucker, and SEGA (the video game company) all had great ideas, but before their time.


----------



## bobcycles (Feb 15, 2012)

*feel free to 'get into that here'*

[What's up with my post and why are you calling it out as Bullpoop?  There was no bullpoop in any of what I've said.    Just wondering what triggered the rebuttal?   fill me in....love to hear it.   No offense to anything you suggest, just wanna have an opportunity to defend my "bullpoop".  thanks!


----------



## bobcycles (Feb 15, 2012)

*my post*

Regarding my post.  I was called out as "BULLpoop" for the words I typed here below.   

There is NO F***ing bullpoop in any of the words is cranked onto this page here. NONE!  I would love to know what issues the 'responder' has who "DIDN'T WANT TO GET INTO IT HERE" with me on what he assumes I DO? parting nice original bicycles out?   ZERO!   Never have, never will.   I don't F around, life's too short.  I simply stated my philosophy on NICE ORIGINAL BIKES and NOT PARTING THEM OUT! in response to a thread about parting bikes.  My comments in NO WAY related to the EBAY AUCTION of a Shelby Parts lot that apparantly did quite well but instead supported similar views that good original bikes should stay intact.... This thread from what I gather adderesses the issue of people buying nice original bikes for the Sum Net Worth of their components, then reducing them to said components for profit.   Have I ever parted a bike out?  Hell yes!  Many.   They were parts bikes...  and were marginal examples that were no loss as sum of their parts.  Please enlighten me oh "Critic of Bobs behavior" as to how my words are Bullpoop?  And no I'm not perfect either, but I don't go parting nice original bicycles out for profit.






bobcycles said:


> I prefer not to part out nice original bikes.  Period.   In fact, do just the opposite at times.  I recently built up a Plane Jane Schwinn B-4 model into an equipped B-6 and listed it on ebay.  Hunting the parts was fun, finding matched paint, which I eventually did for this particular project.  Sure I might have made a LITTLE more money on the bike parting it...but these old bikes in original condition are getting scarcer by the day.  By seeking out a tank, a rear carrier and even an expander brake, I was able to build a deluxe bicycle from the core of the base model I purchased as a unit.  The result was a beautiful looking post war Deluxe Schwinn.   And it was sold COMPLETE.   Maybe at a slight loss even but as POTENTIAL survivor now that it had been elevated significantly quality wise.
> -------- I'm currently PARTING TOGETHER a post war Schwinn Hornet.  Sounds Mundane right?  But I have most of the NOS parts to piece this bike together....IE Build an NOS bike from all matching NOS parts.  And the hunt for these parts, tho difficult even almost impossible, (try finding Bright Red late 40s Hornet sheetmetal, not Marroon, RED!).   Would I make more $ selling this project off in the sum of its parts?  hell yes probably. Tho making profit is great in any hobby, higher ideals should be valued as well, as often one can afford to.    Sad thing about bike collecting these days is that all consuming greed has become a prime motivator in this hobby. and how one measures success.  Lame.   I recently saw a killer early Higgins bike parted out by one of Ebays most notorious 'part out' kings Todd of Illinois.  A great bike, at a reasonable price and for some reason it didn't sell, and rather than lower the price slightly and relist it....  he blew this really gorgeous unusual Higgins bike apart for the almighty dollar.   F the almighty dollar when the difference in profit is SO slight.   To roll the dice for THAT?  What did he do, sell 1/2 the bike?  then toss the rest in the scrap pile...or keep relisting?  what a waste!    In 10 years there won't be any good originals or even restored bikes left because every greedy son of a bitch who thinks they're a bike collector has dismantled and auctioned off the bits.
> --------I restored a BA 107 Standard Autocycle about 10 years ago and it sold out to the midwest.  Knocked myself out to do a thorough and accurate resto on that bike hoping it would survive for decades or more.  Well it popped up, complete, on ebay, and the guy who won it, a friend of mine, also unfortunately has this 'greed bug' to milk every penny of profit out of everything parted this beautiful old bicycle out.  Sure you can do what ever you want with what you own, but I truly believe that some of this great old stuff should be sacred not messed with.  And no I'm not just citing this as an example because I restored it...any good quality restoration that holds up to scrutiny and represents the original article well should be respected.  The people who take the time to restored this stuff right, and you know who you are, deserve to have their efforts respected.  It is an art form, and a very labor intensive one.
> --------I've parted out plenty of rough bikes, housepainted bikes, bikes that were half there or missing key parts in rusted rough shape.  There's a place for parts bikes for sure.  The good originals and the nice resto bikes need to maintain their values and people need to step up and pay what it takes to own the bicycles most people never get to see in their lifetime.  There's a list a mile long of people on ebay who are essentially "bike slayers".  Lazy opportunistic hacks who size every decent bicycle up for the sum of its parts and GREED!
> ...


----------



## Larmo63 (Feb 16, 2012)

Everyone here is free to do with their own stuff what they want to do with it. I have personally done both; parted out old bikes and parted them together. I get both sides of the argument/issue. I usually try my best to sell these old bikes complete, but sometimes it just doesn't work out. This area of bicycle collecting sure gets some people' s dander up! We all have to live with our own conscience and try do do what we think is right or best. 

I thought that Bob's words were well written, wise, and from the heart. 

How can that be "bullpoop?"


----------



## silvercreek (Feb 16, 2012)

When you're needing hard to find parts eBay is a great source. The only problem with that is, a lot of sellers know it and ask ridiculous prices knowing they will not have a problems selling some of the hard to find parts.

eBay is getting to be like Wal-Mart as far as I'm concerned. I will avoid it when ever possible. It's no longer a place to get the best deals. It only a matter of convent.


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 16, 2012)

UGLY IS IN THE EYE OF THE BEHOLDER. apparently the price reflects the opposite in that thought. parting out rare bikes or even non rare complete (nice paint) is a crime to it and to those who appreciate them.


----------

